# large water drums/barrels on roofs of Mediterranean houses



## Theseus (Jun 12, 2012)

What in Greek is the name of the large water drums/barrels to which the solar panels are attached? For picture see 
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=533cda8f4717f0ff9003810e1c555bda :s


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2012)

Θερμοσίφωνας δεν είναι αυτό;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2012)

Είναι η δεξαμενή αποθήκευσης νερού


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2012)

Πριν τους βιομηχανικούς ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες με τους συλλέκτες και τη δεξαμενή, το ίδιο το βαρέλι ήταν ένας αυτοσχέδιος ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας - μεταλλικό τότε, τώρα συχνά πλαστικό - κυρίως σε περιοχές με μεγάλη ηλιοφάνεια όλο το χρόνο και χωρίς πολύ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες γενικά, π.χ. στην Κρήτη, τα Δωδεκάνησα και τις Κυκλάδες. Όπως τα εκδρομικά δοχεία νερού για ντους. 

Κάποτε είχα δει στην τηλεόραση για ένα ξενοδοχείο πολλών κλινών στη Ρόδο - κάπου 300 κλίνες είχε, αν θυμάμαι καλά - όπου σχεδόν όλες οι ανάγκες σε ζεστό νερό το καλοκαίρι (και σε ξενοδοχείο είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες από τις οικιακές οι απαιτήσεις σε ποσότητες ζεστού νερού, ιδίως για το συγκεκριμένο που είχε και πλυντήρια για τα κλινοσκεπάσματα στο υπόγειο) καλύπτονταν χωρίς ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες, με μαύρους πλαστικούς σωλήνες όπου κυκλοφορούσε νερό στρωμένους στη (μεγάλη) επιφάνεια της ταράτσας του.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2012)

daeman said:


> Πριν τους βιομηχανικούς ηλιακούς θερμοσίφωνες με τους συλλέκτες και τη δεξαμενή, το ίδιο το βαρέλι ήταν ένας αυτοσχέδιος ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας - μεταλλικό τότε, τώρα συχνά πλαστικό - κυρίως σε περιοχές με μεγάλη ηλιοφάνεια όλο το χρόνο και χωρίς πολύ χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες γενικά, π.χ. στην Κρήτη, τα Δωδεκάνησα και τις Κυκλάδες.


*ντεπόζιτο*


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2012)

Φυσικά, Ζαζ, αλλά έγραψα «βαρέλι» λόγω του barrel στον τίτλο του νήματος κι επειδή τα τελευταία που είδα πέρυσι τον Αύγουστο στην Αγία Γαλήνη και στα πέριξ ήταν κυλινδρικά (συνήθως κύλινδροι εξογκωμένοι στη μέση, αμφίκυρτοι). Τα παλιά τα ντεπόζιτα τα θυμάμαι συνήθως ορθογωνικά, σχετικά χαμηλά, πλατιά όσο επέτρεπε η επιφάνεια της ταράτσας και οι άλλες χρήσεις της, συνήθως βαμμένα σκούρο κεραμιδί (που ξεθώριαζε απ' τον ήλιο και ήταν η χαρά μας να τα ξαναβάψουμε, πιτσιρίκια).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2012)

Εμείς το ντεπόζιτό μας το είχαμε στο πατάρι. Ένα τέταρτο του κυβικού. Η λέξη _ντεπόζιτο_, πάντως, δεν παραπέμπει σε κανένα σχήμα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2012)

Η ίδια η λέξη, όχι βέβαια. Στο δικό μου μυαλό, λόγω αυτών των παραστάσεων, έρχεται πρώτα το ορθογώνιο παραλληλεπίπεδο και πρέπει να τις διώξω για να το σκεφτώ καθαρά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 12, 2012)

Διώξ' τες, λοιπόν. Αλλά σκέψου πως υπάρχουν και χειρότερα: Υπαξιωματικός που 'χε σταλθεί παλιά στην Αγγλία για κάποιο εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα λέγεται πως αγνοούσε την αγγλική σε τέτοιο βαθμό που παραπονέθηκε κάποια στιγμή στους συναδέλφους του που βρίσκονταν στην ίδια πόλη ότι η σπιτονοικοκυρά του πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα με το ντεπόζιτο γιατί του 'χε σπάσει τα νεύρα να του το αναφέρει κάθε τρεις και λίγο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2012)

Σόρι, δεν έβαλα σωστό χρόνο: «να τις διώχνω» εννοούσα, κάθε φορά που σκέφτομαι το ντεπόζιτο. Η πρώτη εικόνα είναι αυτή, η παιδική, αλλά μετά βοηθάνε κι άλλα, π.χ. το ντεπόζιτο της βενζίνης στο αυτοκίνητο που δεν είναι ορθογώνιο παραλληλεπίπεδο. :)


----------



## Theseus (Jun 13, 2012)

....πως* αγνοούσε την αγγλική* σε τέτοιο βαθμό που παραπονέθηκε κάποια στιγμή στους συναδέλφους του που βρίσκονταν στην ίδια πόλη ότι *η σπιτονοικοκυρά του πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα με το ντεπόζιτο γιατί του 'χε σπάσει τα νεύρα να του το αναφέρει κάθε τρεις και λίγο. * If this scene is set in England, what is the tank the landlady is going on about so she does the Official's head in? What is the noun I have to understand with αγνοούσε την αγγλική; This entry has me puzzled. Maybe I should find an emoticon for someone thick, δηλ. me!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2012)

The landlady was obviously talking about the "deposit".


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2012)

And the official was not familiar with the English language= αγνοούσε την Αγγλική (γλώσσα)


----------

